# Replacement for 13-Ft Team Alabama Surf Rod?



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

Well, it finally happened. I broke the tip on one of my 13-ft Team Alabama Surf Rods. All good things must come to an end.

I am open to suggestions for a replacement. Would like to stick with a 13-Ft, three piece, spinning, with a 4-oz sweet spot, and a nice soft tip for bite detection.

I have sent an email to Tom at Torqued fishing regarding a replacement tip, but am not optimistic. Both phone numbers I have for him are out of service.


----------



## AtTheBar (Jan 17, 2013)

Ouch I know that has to hurt. Have a look at the Saltiga Ballistic 33-405 perhaps. A bit pricier than the TASR but may fit the bill.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Carolina Cast Pro 3-6 oz 13' it's bad a$$


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

The ballistic 2-10 oz rated rod pretty pricey but it's a three piece. I have the 4-12oz rated one. However the same Carolina cast pro rod will go just as far since your only using 4 oz., probably even farther since it has more flex than the ballistics. Draw back is the ccp is a 2pc rod.


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

bronzbck1 said:


> Carolina Cast Pro 3-6 oz 13' it's bad a$$


What is the split on the CCP 13' two piece? If 50:50 it might work.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

CPS 13' 3-6 - 50/50 split

Sweet spot is 4-5 oz. I believe you will be satisfied. It is my number 1 seller.

Tommy


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Check these out; 

http://floridasurftackle.com/Florida_Surf_Angler.php


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

yep...my pick would be either florida surf 13 or ccp 13 3-6...cant go wrong with either for a nice pomp rod


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks to all who responded. I had no idea there were so many choices. Going to be a tough decision.:fishing:

Is there anyone in the Brevard County, Florida area who is fishing one of these rods?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

The CCP is the rod the commercial guys use in Florida


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Try this email. [email protected] the process is not fast but I did get a replacement for my mid section that broke during a cast this past summer. All it cost me was the shipping to get the old rod out to him so he could find a section that fit. Not that you can't buy a replacement rod in the meantime while you wait to get this one replaced.


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

narfpoit said:


> Try this email. [email protected] the process is not fast but I did get a replacement for my mid section that broke during a cast this past summer. All it cost me was the shipping to get the old rod out to him so he could find a section that fit. Not that you can't buy a replacement rod in the meantime while you wait to get this one replaced.


Interesting. I was able to get ahold of him last night via the same email. I asked him if he had any tip sections available and he said no. 

He did not offer to replace the rod but did offer to repair the tip. The tip is broken about 8-inches back so I sent him pictures of the break and asked for details on the repair. I cannot imagine the tip section being repairable but am willing to listen what he has to say.

I thought he was out of business and did not ask for a new rod under warranty. I am waiting to hear back from him. If nothing can be done, I will probably keep the rod for spare sections in case I have a problem with my other TAFS.

Thanks for getting back to me.

I tried to reply to your IM but your box is full.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

csurp said:


> Interesting. I was able to get ahold of him last night via the same email. I asked him if he had any tip sections available and he said no.
> 
> He did not offer to replace the rod but did offer to repair the tip. The tip is broken about 8-inches back so I sent him pictures of the break and asked for details on the repair. I cannot imagine the tip section being repairable but am willing to listen what he has to say.
> 
> ...


Put a new tip on the rod, it will be more heavy action than original, but it will only cost $10 to $20 depending on how fancy a tip i.e SIC or Alconite or Titanium SIC or $4.00 for a hardaloy.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

3 to 6 ccp


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

csurp i can guarantee you there are plenty of people fishing brevard co with both of those rods, not many of the fl pomp guys on pierand surf...would try a dedicated east coast Fl board instead...


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

greg12345 said:


> csurp i can guarantee you there are plenty of people fishing brevard co with both of those rods, not many of the fl pomp guys on pierand surf...would try a dedicated east coast Fl board instead...


Go for the CCP 13' 3-6. You won't be sorry


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

The CCP everyone is recommending is a flat out rocket launcher.


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

Tommy said:


> CPS 13' 3-6 - 50/50 split
> 
> Sweet spot is 4-5 oz. I believe you will be satisfied. It is my number 1 seller.
> 
> Tommy


Hey Tommy...Yesterday, I ordered one of your CPS 13 3-6 rods tied for spinning. Send it soon...the Pomps are starting to bite!!!


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

csurp said:


> Interesting. I was able to get ahold of him last night via the same email. I asked him if he had any tip sections available and he said no.
> 
> He did not offer to replace the rod but did offer to repair the tip. The tip is broken about 8-inches back so I sent him pictures of the break and asked for details on the repair. I cannot imagine the tip section being repairable but am willing to listen what he has to say.
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't think he is having rods manufactured anymore but still had an assortment of pieces. I guess I lucked out when I broke the middle section since he still had those. I wonder if he would be willing to sell out his remaining stock and the rights to be able to have them manufactured again. They are a great rod and a lot of fun to cast.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I know the feeling. I have 2 with broken tips. I really liked the light weight of the rod as well as the ability to use it conventional or spinning. I have tried to contact the company many times but to no avail. I will try the email listed above and see what happens. But last fall I purchased 3 of Tommy's 13' 3-6oz in casting. All I can say is WOW. Great Rod.



csurp said:


> Well, it finally happened. I broke the tip on one of my 13-ft Team Alabama Surf Rods. All good things must come to an end.
> 
> I am open to suggestions for a replacement. Would like to stick with a 13-Ft, three piece, spinning, with a 4-oz sweet spot, and a nice soft tip for bite detection.
> 
> I have sent an email to Tom at Torqued fishing regarding a replacement tip, but am not optimistic. Both phone numbers I have for him are out of service.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

I posted here before about the TA rods...Tom repaired a tip for me also.....I know his health was not good, I hope he is ok now....Anyway...the reason I love the rod is lightweight..the 3 piece build allows me to carry my 3 rods on my backpack...I don't use a cart....my wife made a nice soft case for them and they strap to my pack....weightless....yes, they can break, in fact I though I busted one a week ago fishing in a wind storm down here in florida...I had to use sputniks....and I had to set the wires tight to hold bottom....big mistake!...don't do that with these rods..in fact, don't use sputniks with the TA rods....I was lucky, on an off the ground cast the sputnik hung up and busted the rig not the rod.....I said this before also, use a smooth off the ground cast....I can understand why guys hate this rod...it is touchy....not forgiving.....so much fun to use though....and having a matched rod set is great...matched to light reels....so much fun to use.............


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Have you got any other rods with a tip section that has the same diameter and might be able to be used as a replacement? A heavy carp/salmon/pike rod?
Frankenrods sometimes just happen to get it right. Or just keep her as a cutdown as GBM suggested.


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

I bought the Cast Pro Series 3-6 oz and have been using it for a month or so. I really like the rod. The tip is a little stiffer than the TASR and I was experiencing some break offs while casting. I have since gone to a shock leader and problem solved. I have found the rod fish better with a 5 oz pyramid. I t certainly throws long.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

BPReeds said:


> I posted here before about the TA rods...Tom repaired a tip for me also.....I know his health was not good, I hope he is ok now....Anyway...the reason I love the rod is lightweight..the 3 piece build allows me to carry my 3 rods on my backpack...I don't use a cart....my wife made a nice soft case for them and they strap to my pack....weightless....yes, they can break, in fact I though I busted one a week ago fishing in a wind storm down here in florida...I had to use sputniks....and I had to set the wires tight to hold bottom....big mistake!...don't do that with these rods..in fact, don't use sputniks with the TA rods....I was lucky, on an off the ground cast the sputnik hung up and busted the rig not the rod.....I said this before also, use a smooth off the ground cast....I can understand why guys hate this rod...it is touchy....not forgiving.....so much fun to use though....and having a matched rod set is great...matched to light reels....so much fun to use.............


You may want to post to rodbuilding.org
The issue is fairly frequent. You may want to ask for someone in your locality to do the repair. Also identify the location of the break.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

if it happens again...yeah...that is what I'll do.....try to get a good local repair.....another point about these rods...stick with 4oz....that is it.....the sweet spot....I would not push 5oz.....and under 4 I didn't like the results..............


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

csurp said:


> I have sent an email to Tom at Torqued fishing regarding a replacement tip, but am not optimistic. Both phone numbers I have for him are out of service.


His actual name is Willard Thomas ("Tom") Mclennan. Thes links may provide you with some "leads". I have found Forum posts with him posting as "Toejam" . . . Apparently, there were/are "health problems" involved, possibly deceased.

*http://www.torquedsolutions.com/Comments2.aspx*

*http://www.surfishingflorida.com/Forum/ForumArchive/tabid/304/forumid/13/postid/9815/scope/posts/Default.aspx*

*http://publicwhitepages.com/base.php?t=alabama&id=753780*

*http://www.deltacomputersystems.com/cgi-iia5/iimcgi03?Submit=Submit&HTMROWS=200&HTMCNTY=AL39&HTMBASE=C&HTMSEARCH=BEGIN&HTMNAME=Mclennan&HTMLASTNAME=&HTMANYNAME=&HTMBOOK=&HTMPAGE=&HTMMONTH=&HTMDAY=&HTMYEAR=&HTMINSTRUMENT=&HTMINSTRUTYPEREF=&HTMGRANTORSREF=Y&HTMGRANTEESREF=Y&HTMBOOKTYPEBEGREF=&HTMBOOKTYPEENDREF=&HTMBOOKBEGREF=&HTMBOOKENDREF=&HTMMONTHBEGREF=&HTMDAYBEGREF=&HTMYEARBEGREF=&HTMMONTHENDREF=&HTMDAYENDREF=&HTMYEARENDREF=&HTMINSTRUMENTBEGREF=&HTMINSTRUMENTENDREF=&filler=*

Tight Lines !!!


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

I also bought off of Tom his Black Mamba....That is a rocket of a rod....haven't used it very much but I like it a lot.....


----------

